# Shop Fox Aluma classic 1720 fence



## Johne230 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just installed this fence on my saw a 26 year old delta contractors saw.The original fence was never truly square to the blade,what a differance with this new fence. I feel like I bought a new saw.Install was a breeze no drilling required had it installed in about 20 minutes and 10 more minutes to adjust fence to the blade.This fence locks up square every time I would recommendd this fence to anyone without reservation.The only thing I miss is the micro adjustment that was on the old fence.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah it looks like a Biesemeyer knock off, but from what i hear they are pretty decent.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

How do you have it set up? How long is the front rail? How much to the right side of the blade?


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 11, 2013)

subroc said:


> How do you have it set up? How long is the front rail? How much to the right side of the blade?


Front rail is 79" long can cut 50" to the right 10" to the left.Here is a photo.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Johne230 said:


> Front rail is 79" long can cut 50" to the right 10" to the left.


Looks good. That should serve you well.


----------

